# My trip to KUALA LUMPUR, Beautiful Malaysia



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

After a stay of 7 days in Singapore I travelled to Kuala Lumpur for 3 days.The city is really big and modern though it is only approx. 150 years old.We took a sightseeing bus trip like in Singapore and visited KL Tower + Petronas Towers. I didn't know that there is also an observation deck on the 86th floor .

Here are a few facts about KL:

- 8.000.000 people

- area: 243 sq km

- 11 districts

- Kuala lumpur means muddy river delta

now have fun with the pictures!

the airport, awarded for the best airport worldwide a few years ago










approx. 60km bus trip to the city










first sight of the twin towers, my heart was jumping



















one of thousands of construction sites



















view from the hotel room





































KLCC 










another construction



















our hotel










Lobby










shopping district Bukit Bintang














































yamyam


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

great photos!

I love that feeling when you first spot the landmarks of a city in the distance coming from the airport and the excitement you get!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great photos from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Referring to the first post, the KL city proper has approx. a population of less than 2 mil. The whole Klang Valley or surrounding districts has a total of approx. 8 mil. It really gives u a sense of how KL is built up with tat population count..


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you. Just after check-in in our hotel we walked around with destination at Petronas Towers.










getting closer to the two giants


















what a view....



















KLCC Mall
































































world's highest skybridge at ca. 170m



















on the way back to the hotel we approached KL Tower



















back in our room


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

sc4 said:


> ^^ Referring to the first post, the KL city proper has approx. a population of less than 2 mil. The whole Klang Valley or surrounding districts has a total of approx. 8 mil. It really gives u a sense of how KL is built up with tat population count..


does city proper refer to the CBD in this case? or the cbd+surrounding suburbs?


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ City proper refers to KL city/metro area only, excluding its surrounding/outlying areas from the city...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*DAY 2: Sightseeing tour*



















Day 2: City Sightseeing tour by bus

King's Palace





































National Museum














































Maybank Tower (244m) Until 1995 the tallest building in town









































































Palace Imperial


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^nice pics


----------



## yatt (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice and beautiful Kuala Lumpur...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you! 

National Mosque


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

KL is a beauty. Thanks for sharing. I have one question for you: how was the food?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice place! Seems KL is not always sunny.
I agree that it's exciting to enter a city from the airport, seeing the skyline from afar.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

èđđeůx;78412356 said:


> KL is a beauty. Thanks for sharing. I have one question for you: how was the food?


you're welcome. 

We didn't try the malayan food, but japanese food at vivo city. It tasted really good . In the mornings and evenings we ate at the hotel.There wasn't any special malayan food in the hotel if i remember right.


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

^^ Vivo city is at Singapore isn't it?


----------



## yatt (Jan 2, 2010)

Vivo city in SG but a vivo restaurant in KL i think..


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Wonderful pics of one my most favorite cities on the planet. 
Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

sc4 said:


> ^^ Vivo city is at Singapore isn't it?


oh sorry, you're right. I can't remember what we ate in KL but it was surely good. :yes:


----------



## vancerfan10 (Apr 16, 2011)

the photos are lost,what does that mean


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

work is going on, even during rain



















carigali tower almost T/O



















please excuse the bad vision



















also menara felda is close to it's crown



















finally going up to the top :cheers:,over 400m


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great shots from the sky-bridge !


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

What month were you there? Looks like the rainy season. Did you get a lot of rain or was the weather kind to you?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i have been there in march, for 3 days, this was the only rainy day.



















in the clouds


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

a horror for every architecture student who knows how much work this would be 
































































wanna have this for my room


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

last view at Petronas Towers




























at the airport










stunning architecture



















i have to say goodbye, hope we'll see us again, beautiful Kuala Lumpur!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures :colgate:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you but unfortunately i got no more pics


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful pics of KL....:cheers2:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i also did a few videos there, all in HD!!: 

looking up Petronas Twin Towers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9twLc6Ls5w&list=UUMB4PnjuGptCiPhMXuUScHA&index=20&feature=plcp

view from top floor of my hotel (istana negara) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-Zkeoi9YYE&list=UUMB4PnjuGptCiPhMXuUScHA&index=19&feature=plcp

driving through city by bus: 






leaving the city, filming twin towers: 





part 2 of leaving city:





Now enjoy!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates...kay:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

one more video, from our room at hotel istana negara, top floor


----------



## oli83 (Oct 15, 2007)

the man from k-town said:


> i have been there in march, for 3 days, this was the only rainy day.


Been there as well this march, great city I have to admit. Have you been able to get to the top? Thought only the skybridge is accessible for visit. Didn't want to get up so early though to get a ticket, our hotel was in Chinatown.. but quite impressive from outside.. and inside the podium as well.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Great pics! Are there more coming?


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank You for all the superb pics! hope u had a fantastic time in Kuala Lumpur!!


----------



## Aquarelle (Apr 6, 2014)

the man from k-town said:


>


Wonderful!Great and amazing design! ^^ :applause:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow! - beautiful.....KL has one of the best skylines worldwide.


----------

